# Spinners (or other stim toys)



## Mr. Cat (May 11, 2017)

Because of increased popularity I've been able to get a Spinner at a local store. I've been wanting one all year. I have anxiety, autism, and PTSD. Honestly, this thing has done miracles for me when it comes to staying grounded in public places and social settings. I'm a bit self concious, as an adult, to be using this out in public though because now there seems to be this stereotype that they're a school aged child's trend item and I don't want people to treat me differently... I don't go to school though, so I haven't seen anybody else using one. Are they really that popular and what do you think of them? I mean, I don't care either way, it still helps me a lot and I will continue to use it, but I still wonder what other people think of it. Have you seen anybody else with them? Do you have one yourself? How do you feel about them?


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2017)

I think they are great for people with these disorders. I really love the mental illness awareness! 

I have no need for them but I definitely am for them!


----------



## Mink777 (May 11, 2017)

It's just another trend.

2016 Summer- Pokemon Go
2016 Fall- Killer Clowns
2016-2017 Winter- ??? Water Bottle Flipping ???
2017 Spring- Fidget Spinners.


----------



## N e s s (May 11, 2017)

I mean, they're fun to play with for about 10 minutes or so when someone lends you their own but I don't think I really feel the need to buy one.

They're kinda dumb honestly.


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2017)

They're really important for kids and teens with ADHD etc, too bad people will destroy everything useful.


----------



## seliph (May 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's just another trend.
> 
> 2016 Summer- Pokemon Go
> 2016 Fall- Killer Clowns
> ...



The thing is, they weren't supposed to be a trend. Fidget spinners, along with spinner rings, fidget cubes, necklace chews were designed for people with ADHD, autism, anxiety, and other mental illnesses because they actually help us focus and/or keep calm. For some reason neurotypical people thought they were a cool toy to have, and because their brains work differently than ours, for them it is just another toy and a complete distraction. Now they're being banned in schools for "distracting the students" when their intent was to just help us who have trouble focusing stay on track.

Yet another case of neurotypical people ruining things for those of us who are mentally ill. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hellfish (May 12, 2017)

I spin my pens around my fingers at work cause I get bored, but these thingies are weird for everyone to use...

For stress relief or any medical needs I see it being perfectly understandable, but kids using it cause they're cool and hip is stupid imo. All I see it being in a school environment is a huge distraction and a pointless thingy.

I kinda thought they were silly when I saw kids with them on the news :/


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 12, 2017)

If it helps you stay grounded, don't worry about what other people will think. All that matters is that it is helpful to you and that is worth so much more than having the approval of a bunch of strangers. So please don't worry about it! Do what is best for you!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 12, 2017)

As long as it's quiet, I don't mind. It's better than people tapping desks or chewing gum too loudly.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 12, 2017)

I can see how they can be distracting but they're meant to be discreet so they're done "out of sight" as to not be distracting, people are seeing them as fun toys and using them out in the open in school and that's why they're getting taken away and stuff. These things are very useful for concentrating or soothing for people with disorders so it sucks that they're getting backlash. I used to tap my fingers, wiggle my leg, chew my cheek and nails, click my pen, all of which were distracting because I didn't have things like these in school, and my work performance failed a lot because of it, I had a horrible time paying attention because I have ADHD and anxiety really bad. Spinners are larger so they're more distracting, but things like tangles and cubes and stuff can easily be used under a desk without people noticing and or even from inside your pocket which is what they're meant for, discreet stimulation to help you concentrate, not something you use openly to distract others.


----------



## Miii (May 12, 2017)

They're entertaining to me and I like having something to keep my hands busy when I'm not doing anything. I have a spinner and a cube with buttons, a joystick, switches, a clickable ball bearing and a combination padlock.


----------



## Franny (May 12, 2017)

they seem great for people who need them
too bad everyone ever gets the cheap plastic ones who make the loud WHIIIIRRRRR noise and they dont even NEED them, they just use them to show off
what a shame


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2017)

I don't really care if people have them. They look kind of fun but I don't have any desire to get one.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 12, 2017)

I've actually never used one. I've seen them, but I didn't even know that was what they were called.


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2017)

lmao people treating it like it's a new thing when it's been around for a longgg time especially in neurodivergent spaces. also i hate how tstim toys or stuff like that get banned bc it's getting popular or w/e.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 12, 2017)

I'd never even heard about them before people started talking about them around here.  I just watched a youtube video of one being used and it does look very distracting if it's used in the open.

I think if people need it to concentrate they should be able to have one but keep it discreet so it's not a distraction to others.

If this is becoming a fad where people who don't need them are using them I hope the fad dies out quickly so the people who actually need them can use them in peace.


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2017)

fidget spinners need to burn


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lmao people treating it like it's a new thing when it's been around for a longgg time especially in neurodivergent spaces. also i hate how tstim toys or stuff like that get banned bc it's getting popular or w/e.



Me too. I've been looking them up online for a long time because I run an autism blog, but I've finally been able to buy one in a store because of the popularity... they sell out within a day. And my my friend's kid is always talking about how they're popular in school. I'm so embarrassed. I would LOVE for this stuff to be more socially acceptable, but it's becoming a disgrace...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 12, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> fidget spinners need to burn



The people who use them obnoxiously need to burn.


----------



## N a t (May 12, 2017)

I think they're neat, and fun. I almost bought the cube but didn't. I consider myself fidgety. I don't have any disorders that I am aware of, however I always want something in my hands. I hate the feeling of empty hands. It's even better if it's something that has an interesting texture or if I have an attachment to the object. I can't always carry something on me, so I grab my clothes often or scratch at my head whether it itches or not. But I could honestly play with anything and find some satisfaction and relief, so I never bought anything.


----------



## Elvera (May 13, 2017)

The popularity of it is a double-edge sword because its readily available for people who need it and they won't be targeted for having it (at least until the trend is over), but they're going to get banned from schools pretty soon. 

Personally I like the cube because its smaller and has the joystick that I can just move around, but I still tap my fingers and I don't think that'll change soon. It's a good idea though.


----------



## brutalitea (May 13, 2017)

I prefer fidget cubes over spinners.


----------



## sej (May 13, 2017)

I now have one and I love it I'd like to change my vote pls lol


----------



## fallensnow (May 13, 2017)

With my teacher hat on, I honestly can't stand them and think they're super distracting to learning!
But with my non-teacher hat on, they're okay. My boyfriend recently bought one and I had a little go on it.... It's somewhat fun but does get boring after a while... I guess they're just not for me.


----------



## AngelBunny (May 13, 2017)

i just got one at the carnival my park had yesterday!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 13, 2017)

fallensnow said:


> With my teacher hat on, I honestly can't stand them and think they're super distracting to learning!
> But with my non-teacher hat on, they're okay. My boyfriend recently bought one and I had a little go on it.... It's somewhat fun but does get boring after a while... I guess they're just not for me.



They're meant for neurodiverse people. Please keep that in mind if you think it's distracting. A lot of neurodiverse kids can't focus at all when they're not fidgeting. It may look like they're not paying attention, but that may be the only way they can. I know it would have helped me a lot in school.


----------



## fallensnow (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> They're meant for neurodiverse people. Please keep that in mind if you think it's distracting. A lot of neurodiverse kids can't focus at all when they're not fidgeting. It may look like they're not paying attention, but that may be the only way they can. I know it would have helped me a lot in school.



Oh gosh, I completely understand the function of them in that respect, please don't get me wrong! >.<
But, typically speaking, in our older years pretty much all children are using them during lesson time and therefore not getting work done. It's a shame really as I'm sure they do really help those who need them, like you said yourself! ^.^


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 13, 2017)

fallensnow said:


> Oh gosh, I completely understand the function of them in that respect, please don't get me wrong! >.<
> But, typically speaking, in our older years pretty much all children are using them during lesson time and therefore not getting work done. It's a shame really as I'm sure they do really help those who need them, like you said yourself! ^.^



Yeah, that's terrible  I've just seen so much about people not understanding their intended purpose because too many people have been abusing them. Like I said, I'm not in school, so I have no idea what is really going on. It really is a shame though. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2017)

a few people from my school got some spinners. it was half and half, some genuinely bought them for a stress reliever and others bought it for satisfactory reasons. they are a fantastic idea for those that actually need something to be in their hands to keep them from fidgeting, but otherwise people have turned them into a 'fad' which is very unnecessary and insulting to people who actually need them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Because of increased popularity I've been able to get a Spinner at a local store. I've been wanting one all year. I have anxiety, autism, and PTSD. Honestly, this thing has done miracles for me when it comes to staying grounded in public places and social settings. I'm a bit self concious, as an adult, to be using this out in public though because now there seems to be this stereotype that they're a school aged child's trend item and I don't want people to treat me differently... I don't go to school though, so I haven't seen anybody else using one. Are they really that popular and what do you think of them? I mean, I don't care either way, it still helps me a lot and I will continue to use it, but I still wonder what other people think of it. Have you seen anybody else with them? Do you have one yourself? How do you feel about them?



I also have really bad anxiety, and aspergers, and I fidget a lot, especially in school where I'm forced to sit or stand still for long periods of time. I would love to get one, but I haven't seen them in any stores. Some of the kids at my school have them. They seem like great stress relievers, cause they're fun to spin and watch.

I wouldn't be embarrassed about having one. If someone wants to stereotype you and call you a child because you have something that relieves your anxiety, then that's their problem. I'm sure they were made exactly for what you're using it for, not just for some derpy middle-schooler to carry around while simultaneously thinking they're "cool" for having it.


----------



## Nightmares (May 13, 2017)

I'll rephrase: let the trend burn 

The only reason I'm starting to hate them is the amount of people who have them just because they're popular 
Also the YouTube videos need to burn too


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

See, funny thing is, everyone---man, woman, teen or child, will need one of these or be seen with one, believing it's actually making a difference.

I feel these things don't do jack squat for disorders, etc. But hey, people in general have issues, mental or not. If you ask me, these things are just a fad. Society hasn't had one in a long time, it seems. Waste of money, really.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 13, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> See, funny thing is, everyone---man, woman, teen or child, will need one of these or be seen with one, believing it's actually making a difference.
> 
> I feel these things don't do jack squat for disorders, etc. But hey, people in general have issues, mental or not. If you ask me, these things are just a fad. Society hasn't had one in a long time, it seems. Waste of money, really.



Unless you have a neurological disorder yourself, you couldn't possibly understand. It's like how people say reptitive movements (stimming - examples are hand flapping, tapping, bouncing, fidgeting) in people with ADHD and Autism serve no purpose. It's self regulation. Unless you know the feeling yourself, please try not to speak for others. If it does nothing for you, don't buy it. You don't need it. They're not made for everyone.

These weren't a fad. They started out being used by the neurodiverse community and then people without neurodiversities saw them and started treating them as some trendy toy years later.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Unless you have a neurological disorder yourself, you couldn't possibly understand. It's like how people say reptitive movements (stimming - examples are hand flapping, tapping, bouncing, fidgeting) in people with ADHD and Autism serve no purpose. It's self regulation. Unless you know the feeling yourself, please try not to speak for others. If it does nothing for you, don't buy it. You don't need it. They're not made for everyone.



We all have a little ADHD in all of us. That goes to show how far we've come. That's just how I see it, though. I have no qualms with opinions, they're what make things interesting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Unless you have a neurological disorder yourself, you couldn't possibly understand. It's like how people say reptitive movements (stimming - examples are hand flapping, tapping, bouncing, fidgeting) in people with ADHD and Autism serve no purpose. It's self regulation. Unless you know the feeling yourself, please try not to speak for others. If it does nothing for you, don't buy it. You don't need it. They're not made for everyone.
> 
> These weren't a fad. They started out being used by the neurodiverse community and then people without neurodiversities saw them and started treating them as some trendy toy years later.



Don't worry, in a couple of months kids will get bored with them, and they will continue to serve their original purpose again.

I do agree with what you say here. People I know who don't have fidgeting issues don't care for them or get irritated by them. Like I said, I do have anxiety, and playing with something like a tissue or a rubber band helps me deal with anxiety. This toy is specifically made to help with nervous habits so I like that idea a lot.

It does suck that those kids are ruining it for everyone else, though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 14, 2017)

I am seeing memes making fun of them now and it's making me really angry... like they're photo-shopping spinners onto pictures and saying "oh no that ___ is disabled!" and it's not funny at all. Like the stupid triggered meme. Really wish people wouldn't use disabled people as punch lines, it's just so tired and horrible.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 14, 2017)

honestly they're extremely distracting
"oh, but blu rass!  the neurodiverse community can only focus when fidgeting!"
ok so
the problem with the stim toys currently used as a trend is that they all make repetitive noises which become annoying, very noticeable (especially in a classroom setting where the teacher is the only speaker), and are very visible phenomena (even for like the fidget cube's non-noisemaking facets).  this leads to a distraction of the people around the person fidgeting.  so, a decision needs to be made regarding the toy:  let the students around the fidgeter be unfocused because of the fidget _______, or let the fidgeter be unfocused him or herself
it simply makes no sense to permit fidget _______s to be used within a typical classroom setting as they have been

there is a very simple solution:  get a stress ball
get some rice or flour or even some sort of extremely non-viscous gel-based liquid, put it into a balloon, bam, stress ball that doesn't make noise and can easily be fidgeted with in a manner that isn't noticeable unlike the fidget _______s described above


----------



## seliph (May 14, 2017)

Blu Rose said:


> honestly they're extremely distracting
> "oh, but blu rass!  the neurodiverse community can only focus when fidgeting!"
> ok so
> the problem with the stim toys currently used as a trend is that they all make repetitive noises which become annoying, very noticeable (especially in a classroom setting where the teacher is the only speaker), and are very visible phenomena (even for like the fidget cube's non-noisemaking facets).  this leads to a distraction of the people around the person fidgeting.  so, a decision needs to be made regarding the toy:  let the students around the fidgeter be unfocused because of the fidget _______, or let the fidgeter be unfocused him or herself
> ...



I see what you're saying and in that case I'd say get a silent spinner ring, or play with the cube in your pocket and don't use the noisy sides.

Stress balls don't do anything for me personally except maybe tire my arm out from squeezing it to death.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 14, 2017)

I agree with you both ^^, that's what I was saying too, it can be a big distraction for others when it's noisy or visible, the cubes and stuff are made small simply so they can be easily concealed. That's the whole point DISCREET stimming to help yourself, if you do it out in the open it will cause a distraction, other kids will ask about it and want to play with it, think it's unfair you get a toy and they don't. So I am all for smaller stim/fidget toys that can be concealed and done discreetly as to not distract others.


----------



## seliph (May 14, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I agree with you both ^^, that's what I was saying too, it can be a big distraction for others when it's noisy or visible, the cubes and stuff are made small simply so they can be easily concealed. That's the whole point DISCREET stimming to help yourself, if you do it out in the open it will cause a distraction, other kids will ask about it and want to play with it, think it's unfair you get a toy and they don't. So I am all for smaller stim/fidget toys that can be concealed and done discreetly as to not distract others.



That's why I prefer rings 'cause while the cube has more options I don't want people to stare at me or to notice, and if they do notice I just look like some dude playing with his ring out of boredom. Plus there's not much excitement about someone just moving their thumb so it's not much of a distraction to others.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 14, 2017)

gyro said:


> That's why I prefer rings 'cause while the cube has more options I don't want people to stare at me or to notice, and if they do notice I just look like some dude playing with his ring out of boredom. Plus there's not much excitement about someone just moving their thumb so it's not much of a distraction to others.



Yeah spinner rings are really neat, I wish I could get one but I can never find any that would fit my super fat fingers. =[


----------



## hamster (May 14, 2017)

i wasn't expecting something like this to take a trend but it's fine i guess.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 14, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> We all have a little ADHD in all of us. That goes to show how far we've come. That's just how I see it, though. I have no qualms with opinions, they're what make things interesting.



You do realize that there's a mearsurable difference in the brain structure of those born with ADHD, right? Not everyone is "a little ADHD". It can be detected by a trained neurologists and brain scans. I used to think like you did before I became educated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am seeing memes making fun of them now and it's making me really angry... like they're photo-shopping spinners onto pictures and saying "oh no that ___ is disabled!" and it's not funny at all. Like the stupid triggered meme. Really wish people wouldn't use disabled people as punch lines, it's just so tired and horrible.



Oh, wow... that's awful...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> That's why I prefer rings 'cause while the cube has more options I don't want people to stare at me or to notice, and if they do notice I just look like some dude playing with his ring out of boredom. Plus there's not much excitement about someone just moving their thumb so it's not much of a distraction to others.



I would prefer the rings too for the same reason, but they're so expensive online for the rings + shipping and I don't know my size at all... otherwise, I'd have one. I don't have any interest in the cube for some reason.


----------



## Torterraxe (May 14, 2017)

I think that only people who need them should have them. One should only use a fidget spinner if they have focus issues or if they need something to calm them down, but at school neurotypical kids are using them and having them taken away. I've heard that some schools are just completely banning them. My school has banned them but makes exceptions only if you actually need it. I find the fact that they are being used differently than they were intended is quite bothersome, and it's really annoying that these things are being banned for people that need them just because some other people decided to use them as a toy instead of a tool. And if anyone here has focus issues (anxiety, ADHD, ADD, PTSD, etc.) i recommend you get something like a fidget cube or a worry stone. I don't actually know how well a worry stone would work. I have one, I just don't use it much. And I wish anyone here with a mental illness well


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 14, 2017)

Blu Rose said:


> honestly they're extremely distracting
> "oh, but blu rass!  the neurodiverse community can only focus when fidgeting!"
> ok so
> the problem with the stim toys currently used as a trend is that they all make repetitive noises which become annoying, very noticeable (especially in a classroom setting where the teacher is the only speaker), and are very visible phenomena (even for like the fidget cube's non-noisemaking facets).  this leads to a distraction of the people around the person fidgeting.  so, a decision needs to be made regarding the toy:  let the students around the fidgeter be unfocused because of the fidget _______, or let the fidgeter be unfocused him or herself
> ...



I've noticed most people who are neurodivergent tend to try to pick things that are silent and out of sight for others. It's the neurotypical kids who are being obnoxious with them and thus getting them banned. I understand what you're saying. I can't focus at all with noises, most of us can't, so we're very conscious of it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 14, 2017)

Why isn't there a choice for "I don't have one but I want one/think it's cool."? :U


----------



## screechfox (May 14, 2017)

i'm autistic, and while i've never used a spinner or a fidget cube, i can see why people do use them. i don't necessarily have anything against neurotypical people using them - partly because what's the harm, and partly because there are plenty of people who are neurodivergent who _think_ they're nt - but i do think they should be respectful, and non-disruptive.

i have to say, it can be kind of annoying being at the center of attention just for having a fidget toy, though. i understand that they can be novelties, especially more obscure kinds, but i once spent half a chemistry lesson off-topic because my table _and_ my teacher were asking about my tangle. (not in a mean way, but even so.)


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

I never heard of fidget toys before they became popular, but i wish i did. I have anxiety and i have to fidget when im in school or i can't focus. I mean, i still get lost in thought when I am fidgeting, but its worse when i'm not. I thought about getting the cube, because the light switch part would be helpful in terms of me focusing, cause when i fidget its always like repeated movements. But because of how its being viewed in society now and some of the rude things people at school say to people who do have fidget toys, i just decided to skip out on it. Kinda sad that people who could actually use these things have to miss out because of the idea society has created around them.


----------



## seliph (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> I would prefer the rings too for the same reason, but they're so expensive online for the rings + shipping and I don't know my size at all... otherwise, I'd have one. I don't have any interest in the cube for some reason.



I actually got lucky and found mine about a year ago in a little shop in Montreal. It was before fidget toys were a thing so they weren't even marketed as such, they were just cool rings I found with spinning middle parts.

Maybe other cheapy accessory stores have something like them too, I haven't really looked so idk.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> You do realize that there's a mearsurable difference in the brain structure of those born with ADHD, right? Not everyone is "a little ADHD". It can be detected by a trained neurologists and brain scans. I used to think like you did before I became educated.
> --
> I would prefer the rings too for the same reason, but they're so expensive online for the rings + shipping and I don't know my size at all... otherwise, I'd have one. I don't have any interest in the cube for some reason.


When I got diagnosed with ADHD I had like everyone in my life fill out a questionnaire thing, including me. Like my mom, her boyfriend, my teachers, my sister, it was really weird. But I never got scans or anything, I wish I had, that would have been cool.

Also if you ever need to find your ring size just go somewhere that sells rings and try a bunch on, you can always ask them to size you too, but I hate human interaction so I just try on a bunch of them to find out my size. XD Too bad not many places sell rings, at least not female rings, that fit my fat fingers.


----------



## seliph (May 15, 2017)

Hey guys I found a massive post with really cheap stim toys!

https://slimeworks.tumblr.com/post/160651424840/5-and-under-stim-toys

I haven't checked em all out to see if any of their shipping is inconvenient but a lot seem to have really cheap shipping fees if any.


----------



## avdhpns (May 15, 2017)

I'm not autistic (though I could be as I have never been diagnosed but fit some of the criteria). However, I have a lot of anxiety and tend to have silent panic attacks in large rooms full of people where freedom to move around is restricted and have to sit still for long periods of time while focusing (specifically: classrooms). While I don't own a stim toy, I think I could definitely use one of those cube toys (spinners make me nervous).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Hey guys I found a massive post with really cheap stim toys!
> 
> https://slimeworks.tumblr.com/post/160651424840/5-and-under-stim-toys
> 
> I haven't checked em all out to see if any of their shipping is inconvenient but a lot seem to have really cheap shipping fees if any.



AHHH the squishies! I love squishies! That narwhal is too cute! Also the magnet beads, I've been wanting to buy a set for so long!!!!!!


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

I don't own a Spinner, not sure if I would be interested in getting one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do kinda feel the Trends on the Spinners is rather obnoxious as they were meant to help people with mental issues such as Anxiety.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 15, 2017)

avdhpns said:


> I'm not autistic (though I could be as I have never been diagnosed but fit some of the criteria). However, I have a lot of anxiety and tend to have silent panic attacks in large rooms full of people where freedom to move around is restricted and have to sit still for long periods of time while focusing (specifically: classrooms). While I don't own a stim toy, I think I could definitely use one of those cube toys (spinners make me nervous).



How you describle a "silent panic attack" definitely sounds like it could be an autistic shutdown. That's exactly how I was in school. For me it meant my body would freeze up and it would take a lot of energy for me to move and I would also try to speak, but no words would come out at all. It's a weird sensation, usually caused by being overwhelmed by everything around me. I shutdown much more than I meltdown. I think a cube could definitely benefit you and I hope you can get one! I wasn't diagnosed until I was 20 years old because girls with autism in the 90s were very rarely diagnosed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> How you describle a "silent panic attack" definitely sounds like it could be an autistic shutdown. That's exactly how I was in school. For me it meant my body would freeze up and it would take a lot of energy for me to move and I would also try to speak, but no words would come out at all. It's a weird sensation, usually caused by being overwhelmed by everything around me. I shutdown much more than I meltdown. I think a cube could definitely benefit you and I hope you can get one! I wasn't diagnosed until I was 20 years old because girls with autism in the 90s were very rarely diagnosed.



See, I feel like I am on the autism spectrum, but the last time I was diagnosed was in the early 2000's and I was diagnosed with ADHD, anxiety and depression. To the point that they wanted to give me a bunch of drugs but I didn't want them, but it was before a lot of people got diagnosed, so I wonder if I am on the spectrum, because I shut down like that a lot... Or where I just can't even talk, I am forming sentences in my head but just garbled stuff is coming out and I literally have to ground myself and stop before I can form real words...


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See, I feel like I am on the autism spectrum, but the last time I was diagnosed was in the early 2000's and I was diagnosed with ADHD, anxiety and depression. To the point that they wanted to give me a bunch of drugs but I didn't want them, but it was before a lot of people got diagnosed, so I wonder if I am on the spectrum, because I shut down like that a lot... Or where I just can't even talk, I am forming sentences in my head but just garbled stuff is coming out and I literally have to ground myself and stop before I can form real words...



I was just explaining to someone not even an hour ago about how I say something in my head and it comes out of my mouth completely different! haha. Also, I went to a psychiatrist once for depression and anxiety, but he mentioned that I could possibly have ADHD too and tried to medicate me for it. I left then and never went back because ADHD doesn't fit me very well and I thought it was odd that he'd think that. When I got my Autism diagnosis I started to see how he could have thought that it was ADHD because there are many similarities.


----------



## kayleee (May 15, 2017)

Personally I'd have no use for one and think it's stupid to see kids running around with them just because they're "cool." Like frankly I don't see anything cool or fun about them. If they are used to serve a purpose for an individual then fine, I can get behind that, but what about them could possibly be fun for the kids/people who don't actually benefit from them?? I just don't get it


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

I feel badly because I work in a school in another country, where mental health isn't as understood. If we see them out in class, we have to take them away. In fact, if they do any activity that isn't what is expected of students, then they're yelled at. I try my best to be lenient in my classroom about it but the students misinterpret that as my not caring and they go wild.

I found that here, adults freely participate in things that may be considered childish back home. I've seen adults with spinners. It's socially acceptable to play with toys here.

I actually didn't know what they were and I still don't have a clear idea what they do but if they can help you stay grounded, I'm all for that! I'm on the autistic spectrum as well. I might have to look into these spinners.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. Cat said:


> I was just explaining to someone not even an hour ago about how I say something in my head and it comes out of my mouth completely different! haha. Also, I went to a psychiatrist once for depression and anxiety, but he mentioned that I could possibly have ADHD too and tried to medicate me for it. I left then and never went back because ADHD doesn't fit me very well and I thought it was odd that he'd think that. When I got my Autism diagnosis I started to see how he could have thought that it was ADHD because there are many similarities.



I was misdiagnosed as well! It seems a lot of people on the autistic spectrum get misdiagnosed, possibly due to the wide range of behaviors and characteristics that it encompasses. Bias can also be a part of misdiagnosis as well. Women/NB people with autism are less likely to be diagnosed than men and when they are, usually it's caught later when they're older. There are also studies showing a racial bias.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

I think as long as people who don't need them have them keep it under control. Ex: Not playing with it in class, distracting others, using it to hurt others. It should be fine. 

I orally stim and when I go visit my husband a friends giving me a chewy necklace and I'm so excited!


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> I was misdiagnosed as well! It seems a lot of people on the autistic spectrum get misdiagnosed, possibly due to the wide range of behaviors and characteristics that it encompasses. Bias can also be a part of misdiagnosis as well. Women/NB people with autism are less likely to be diagnosed than men and when they are, usually it's caught later when they're older. There are also studies showing a racial bias.



yeah there isdefinitely a lot of bias. i was angry for a long time about not getting my diagnosis sooner, i showed so maby signs in elementary school and middle school but i didnt get my diagnosis until i was 16 because people dismissed my problems and behaviours as anxiety, being shy, being smart, being lazy or whatever even though there was a clear pattern and i know teachers at school noticed that i was different in a lot of things but they dismissed it because i was seen as a girl, i didnt act out (so i didnt cause any problems for other people) and my grades were good so they ignored all the other signs lol
 it is seen as offensive to "accuse" someone of being autistic but in my opinion it is much better to make an evaluation and cone to the conclusion that someone isn't autistic than to ignore the signs.

basically lol wht i wanted to say is that it isnt uncommon to not get the right diagnosis. when i first when to a psychologist she said i had severe social anxiety (which i do have but it doesnt explain my other social problems) and it wasnt until 2.5 years later that my current therapist was like "do u know what ASD is?"
buuut if someone doesnt feel the need to get a diagnosis you dont have to. if you know how you function and dont feel like you need help w ASD it might not be that necessary.

this is a bit off topic sry but uh on gopic: when i was a kid i was always told off for stimming in class or at home. it's good to see that people are becoming a little bit more accepting but idk i dont like how it is treated as a trend that people do just be ause it is trendy bc stim toys are important for a lot of people with different issues


----------



## forestyne (May 16, 2017)

picked "i don't get the hype" and "only people who need them should have them". i knew a girl in my class who had adhd and one day she completely snapped because people kept snatching her fidget toy (it was one of those curvy plastic detanglers) in the middle of lesson. she burst into tears and had to leave.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 16, 2017)

forestyne said:


> picked "i don't get the hype" and "only people who need them should have them". i knew a girl in my class who had adhd and one day she completely snapped because people kept snatching her fidget toy (it was one of those curvy plastic detanglers) in the middle of lesson. she burst into tears and had to leave.



That's awful. Children can be so cruel.

*I don't care what age the people in this story are. Taking something from someone just to get a rise out of them is childish, regardless of age.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 16, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> Women/NB people



NB?


----------



## Soda Fox (May 16, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> NB?



I'm guessing non-binary? I'd I'm wrong I'll gift you some TBT.


----------



## Tao (May 16, 2017)

I only really noticed they were a thing like, what, a week ago? They suddenly appeared in like every corner shop. Not actually seen anybody actually using one though.

It's a trend, it'll pass and they'll be more easily available for those who actually want one as a result.




gyro said:


> The thing is, they weren't supposed to be a trend. Fidget spinners, along with spinner rings, fidget cubes, necklace chews were designed for people with ADHD, autism, anxiety, and other mental illnesses because they actually help us focus and/or keep calm. For some reason neurotypical people thought they were a cool toy to have, and because their brains work differently than ours, for them it is just another toy and a complete distraction. Now they're being banned in schools for "distracting the students" when their intent was to just help us who have trouble focusing stay on track.
> 
> Yet another case of neurotypical people ruining things for those of us who are mentally ill. Thanks guys.



I've worn 'spinner rings' for like 5 years now like they're normal rings because I just picked them up at a festival thinking they were just neat rings that had a spinny bit. They're nice, one has a little lightning bolt on it, the other has a cross. I like spinning them when my hands are free, like at work or on the toilet doing a poo. I didn't know they were a 'fidget thing' when I got them, I just thought they were "a cool toy ring to have".

But little did I know the true power that lay beyond the ring, something a neurotypical person wasn't destined to wear. Luckily I stumbled upon this thread and learned of the dark sin I had been unknowingly committing and thus cast the rings into the fire from which they came before I can do any more harm! How careless could I be, buying something that appealed to me when I wasn't necessarily the target demographic!? What kind of monster am I!?

I apologize to anybody effected by me wearing those rings. Compensatory payments are in the post.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 16, 2017)

They gave them out as a present for everyone at our school (we have a pretty small school, yes. Smaller than yours.) I lost it within a day. I can't hate on them though, because it stopped my sister's twitching.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> I only really noticed they were a thing like, what, a week ago? They suddenly appeared in like every corner shop. Not actually seen anybody actually using one though.
> 
> It's a trend, it'll pass and they'll be more easily available for those who actually want one as a result.
> 
> ...



This isn't what anybody is saying. Everyone can take enjoyment from them, but the fact that these spinners are such a fad is getting them taken away from people who NEED them.


----------



## forestyne (May 21, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> That's awful. Children can be so cruel.
> 
> *I don't care what age the people in this story are. Taking something from someone just to get a rise out of them is childish, regardless of age.



(wow i am back less than a month later)

We were in Year 7 (13 years old). It was extremely childish, you'd think teenagers would know better. She then moved afterwards, but I don't think it was because of what happened. Maybe it was tho.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 21, 2017)

forestyne said:


> (wow i am back less than a month later)
> 
> We were in Year 7 (13 years old). It was extremely childish, you'd think teenagers would know better. She then moved afterwards, but I don't think it was because of what happened. Maybe it was tho.



I hear you. In my high school there was a girl who had to walk through the halls with her hands over her ears. I didn't know her whole story, but I did know that she couldn't stand lip smacking/clucking noises. And people  (14~18) would purposefully make those noises as she walked by. Even with her hands over her ears, they would lean toward her/block her path, and exaggerate their expression so she would know what they were doing. 

I wish I would've done more for her and I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as you, I have anxiety post-traumatic stress and am on the autism spectrum, and I've not gotten a spinner but I have other stim toys (mostly chew toys and putties) and I've found some DIY spinners online I want to try making.
I think stimming is wonderful and I think that any adverse reactions from the public are kinda the same thing people always want to do to autistic people is try to make us act "normal" even when acting like ourselves is healthy for us and hurts no one, in the same way that there are therapies that exist to try to make autistic people learn to make eye contact or stop stimming or other things that don't hurt anyone but make life more confusing and difficult for us, because people don't want to adapt to our body language. I wish I didn't hear as many stories about stim toys being banned from schools because of kids being distracting with them, because it's hard not to assume it's mostly neurotypical children who do that.
I don't think stim toys should be strictly for people with disorders that cause us to need to stim, but I think that people who buy stim toys who don't actually need to stim should be careful about not making it harder for the rest of us who genuinely need them by being obnoxious in public with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fallensnow said:


> With my teacher hat on, I honestly can't stand them and think they're super distracting to learning!
> But with my non-teacher hat on, they're okay. My boyfriend recently bought one and I had a little go on it.... It's somewhat fun but does get boring after a while... I guess they're just not for me.



I'm not sure if anyone has pointed this out, but I think it's important if you are a teacher to remember that some students need to fidget or they won't be able to focus. As an autistic person, if someone tells me I'm not allowed to stim, I can't focus on anything, where as if I'm chewing gum or flapping my hands or, in this case, playing with a spinner, it might look like I'm not focusing, but really I'm able to calm down the part of me that needs to fidget and am actually listening harder. So please don't be harsh on your students who stim and try to understand if maybe they need to stim to focus.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 21, 2017)

I don't have one, but I think they're a great idea.


----------



## nostalgibra (May 21, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting one of those off-brand fidget cubes at the local comic book store. Is it worth it for anxiety purposes or should I go for the original, more expensive one online?


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 21, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those off-brand fidget cubes at the local comic book store. Is it worth it for anxiety purposes or should I go for the original, more expensive one online?



I've heard that the original one is much better, which is what has stopped me from getting one at all in general. So yeah, I don't have one, but I'm going off of what I've heard. If I could find a cheap one in a store in IRL I'd probably buy it instantly. Why not give it a try? Consider it a preview. If you really like it, get the official one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> I hear you. In my high school there was a girl who had to walk through the halls with her hands over her ears. I didn't know her whole story, but I did know that she couldn't stand lip smacking/clucking noises. And people  (14~18) would purposefully make those noises as she walked by. Even with her hands over her ears, they would lean toward her/block her path, and exaggerate their expression so she would know what they were doing.
> 
> I wish I would've done more for her and I hope she's doing ok.



I'm like this too and people often yell at me for "being rude" when I cover my ears, but I'm not trying to be. The sounds actually hurt my ears and sometimes even other parts of my body, particularly my spine. It also makes it very difficult to concentrate on anything, which in turn can make me pretty irritable. Sensory proccessing issues.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 21, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> I've heard that the original one is much better, which is what has stopped me from getting one at all in general. So yeah, I don't have one, but I'm going off of what I've heard. If I could find a cheap one in a store in IRL I'd probably buy it instantly. Why not give it a try? Consider it a preview. If you really like it, get the official one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly the rude people are the ones calling you out on it. Obviously if you have your hands over your ears it's for a reason.

I don't get people sometimes.


----------



## Soraru (May 22, 2017)

my friend has had a spinner and when he let me use it for a minute it was pretty cool, although it kind of makes me nervous because where isn't much place to clamp your fingers between it and it made me feel like i would drop it. i never seen a fidget cube in person, but seeing what the fidget cube can do in comparison to a spinner... i prefer the fidget cube.


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2017)

I definetly don't mind them for people with mental illnesses or just fidgeting problems, they need them. But it pisses me off that people who don't are buying them just to screw around with them and now they're being banned from schools where kids who actually need them don't have access to them, and plus Youtubers are milking the trend too. It's bad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those off-brand fidget cubes at the local comic book store. Is it worth it for anxiety purposes or should I go for the original, more expensive one online?



The original doesn't make the loud whirring noise, so it depends if you want a quiet one, or one that makes noise.

Speaking of noise I saw a rad video of someone using it to play guitar and it was really cool.


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Riedy said:


> They're really important for kids and teens with ADHD etc, too bad people will destroy everything useful.



Yeah this is how I feel about it as an adult with ADHD even I find things easier having something to fidget.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 23, 2017)

Having Anxiety, depression, and PTSD I wanted the cube the SECOND it came out but couldn't justify buying one due to it costing $45 and I have been struggling to pay for food and school. My sister ended up giving me an extra one she had, and I have been so excited to use it when I go back to classes and have to do home work. If I am not fidgeting during classes I will completely zone out and have mini anxiety attacks and not retain any of the info from the class. So this should help a lot!!!

However.
I live at a beach and frequently go on the board walk. About a month ago ALL the arcades had claw machines and other games that you could win the cubes and spinners. The stores all had signs stating that spinners were sold there and it felt overwhelmingly off. The arcades and stores were all treating the spinners as toys, not as an assistive device used to help people with various mental disorders focus, ground themselves, or calm down. 
As more and more people started coming back to the beach for weekend vacations and such, I kept overhearing kids and their parents get into conversations about the spinners/cubes. The kid often was complaining about how everyone else had one or they didn't have that color and the parents more often than not referred to them as a toy or made comments about how they didn't understand why they had ever become popular/they are pointless.

Then I noticed the stories about spinners being banned at schools and other places due to appearing to be weapons or being "distracting" due to kids who did not need them misusing them and treating them as another toy. Not even having my own cube for a month, my hopes of finally having something to help me focus in classes dissipated as it would likely be banned by the time I got back despite being in college.

I have never used a spinner, but it really hurts my heart to see something that would have helped so many kids who have trouble with classes due to mental disorders be turned into a "trend" by parents and other kids who are neurotypical/do not need them. The constant theme of minority groups becoming "Trends" within the groups that oppress them is a serious issue and it's upsetting/really hurts people. Seeing neurotypical adults who make fun of people with autism or PTSD turn around and use spinners is sickening since they don't want anything to do with us but then turn around and use our coping methods and change them into toys. (which also adds to the infant-like image they generally have of people with mental disorders) Just like how white people have been praised by other white people for wearing braids but then the same people turn around and get black girls kicked out of schools and refuse them jobs because of the same exact hair style. It's not okay and people need to stop lol


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Irishchai said:


> I have never used a spinner, but it really hurts my heart to see something that would have helped so many kids who have trouble with classes due to mental disorders be turned into a "trend" by parents and other kids who are neurotypical/do not need them. The constant theme of minority groups becoming "Trends" within the groups that oppress them is a serious issue and it's upsetting/really hurts people. Seeing neurotypical adults who make fun of people with autism or PTSD turn around and use spinners is sickening since they don't want anything to do with us but then turn around and use our coping methods and change them into toys. Just like how white people have been praised by other white people for wearing braids but then the same people turn around and get black girls kicked out of schools and refuse them jobs because of the same exact hair style.



This is exactly my issue...I've seen varying perspectives on this but I think when things like this get overtaken by neurotypical kids/teens/adults it seems to lead to trends and bans and that always negatively effects the divergent people the most. Where fidget toys really help me to keep calm and focus, using one just gets seen as playing and distracting or being taken in by a trend and its then hard to explain to people that you really need that grounding.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 23, 2017)

Relly said:


> This is exactly my issue...I've seen varying perspectives on this but I think when things like this get overtaken by neurotypical kids/teens/adults it seems to lead to trends and bans and that always negatively effects the divergent people the most. Where fidget toys really help me to keep calm and focus, using one just gets seen as playing and distracting or being taken in by a trend and its then hard to explain to people that you really need that grounding.



I completely agree 100%

Schools are poorly structured in general, and it's even worse when you have a mental disorder since they don't accommodate without a doctors note and a majority of the time teachers will brush it off and refuse to give students "special attention" or think that they need to be "cured" and learn to behave like all the "normal kids" rather than just providing the help they need. (plus kids with parents who refuse to admit their kid has ADHD/anixety/autism/etc.)

It can be really ****ing hard for a kid in elementary school with a mental illness to explain the way they feel/why they need to stim/what exactly is causing this to happen because they are really young and they may have learning disabilities/trouble understanding it themselves. (also the lack of a voice kids have in general when it comes to their own education/care/life) Not to mention it sending mixed signals when the kid is often yelled at for being unable to focus, then is suddenly getting in trouble for finding something that actually helps them pay attention in class. 

It's almost like it's impossible for us to get equal treatment and it's not fair that every time we as a community find something that actually works for a lot of people it just gets taken and treated as a distraction/any other toy/pointless by people who don't even understand its purpose but continue to condemn us for the side effects we have when we aren't stimming/using spinners/etc. And on top of it get yelled at for even complaining in the first place. We always get the short end and it's not fair.


----------



## Gregriii (May 23, 2017)

spinners are disgusting


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Calling them disgusting is a bit harsh. Lots of people really need fidget toys to be able to focus and calm themselves. I hate how any form of stimming is frowned upon in general


----------



## Rasha (May 23, 2017)

I don't care about their existence


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (May 23, 2017)

I don't get what the big deal is about it. I have one but I use it as more of a toy than something I use to help me with attention. I understand when people with disabilities need them, but it makes me mad when kids who don't need them uses it for attention.


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

my dad got me one today and it's actually kinda cool. i can really see how this can help children with ADHD and other disabilities/disorders with focusing and anxiety control.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still stand by my statement that only people who need them should have them, though.


----------



## Gregriii (May 23, 2017)

Relly said:


> Calling them disgusting is a bit harsh. Lots of people really need fidget toys to be able to focus and calm themselves. I hate how any form of stimming is frowned upon in general



nah, I just dislike spinners. I have ADHD and some anxiety and i do fidget a lot, but i would never buy a spinner, I'd rather buy a fidget cube. The spinner design just seems off and too edgy, it reminds me of the mini skates kids would do tricks and things with them in primary school


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 23, 2017)

Someone argue against this, please.





EDIT: Not sarcastic.


----------



## faelien (May 23, 2017)

I think they can help anyone focused if used properly. I know I would like to get one because i do fidget/stim with anything I can grab when im overstimulated or nervous. I kind of wish they had instructional uses to teach people how to use them to help focus so that the kids who are using them like a toy will use them like a tool instead.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 23, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Someone argue against this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's likely not neurodiverse and quite frankly anybody who isn't neurodiverse can just shut the f*** up because they will not be able to understand. Just because he's a psychologist doesn't mean he's a good one. Also, he puts a huge emphasis on them being a fad and just now being invented. Do you realize these have been around for YEARS. Neurodivergent people have been using this for years out of sight and out of mind. This guy just looks like a total a**.


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

i accidentally read the thread title as 'Sinners'. it's been a long night


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 24, 2017)

I'm a 19yo with ADD. While I don't see the appeal in fidget spinners (since for me personally they distract me more than help) I do recognize the fact that they do an immense amount of good for others! I am pretty indifferent to them for my own use, but I think they're doing a lot of good. 
That being said, I do know they're what has inspired a lot of people making memes about "autistic 12 year olds" and stuff like that which is a super downer.  All in all, i think they're doing good, and people should stop being jerks about it


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

No idea those were so "popular" and such but, eh don't really have an opinion on those. Don't think I'd get one though. I'd probably think they were annoying and just probably throw them around. Was recently diagnosed with asperger's/asd but eh those "concentration" things are not my thing imo.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

my friend uses it to focus (and it does help him) but everyone in his class is like "whats that bro? u got a fighet spinner? lemme have a try brah. oh thanks brah. this is so cool. watch me do tricks brah."
its gotten to the point where he 3d prints fidget spinners and then sells them to kids for 10 bucks each its really funny


----------



## nostalgibra (May 24, 2017)

So I got a fidget cube for my birthday and I LOVE IT. I had tons of anxiety in public and I often have a lot of anxiety about what to do with my hands and arms when I'm nervous, so it's not only helped me be less anxious but it gives me something to hold on to in public so I don't feel awkward. I absolutely recommend the cubes to anyone with anxiety.


----------



## Relly (May 24, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> So I got a fidget cube for my birthday and I LOVE IT. I had tons of anxiety in public and I often have a lot of anxiety about what to do with my hands and arms when I'm nervous, so it's not only helped me be less anxious but it gives me something to hold on to in public so I don't feel awkward. I absolutely recommend the cubes to anyone with anxiety.



I really wanted a fidget cube but I can't find any affordable ones here.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2017)

Ah yes fidget spinners reminds me of this starter pack


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Ah yes fidget spinners reminds me of this starter pack



i just saved this pic an hour ago with the intention of posting it here! We think alike, congrats for beating me to it! haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Ah yes fidget spinners reminds me of this starter pack



Perfect. 10/10 I feel this on a deep personal level. I've been having some trouble teaching my boyfriend because he thinks the spinner and stuff are stupid because he doesn't get it.


----------

